# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Taran "Springwell" mandolin by luthier Rory Dowling

## kmmando

Rory Dowling of Taran Guitars has just completed a prototype mandolin, his first. We have been discussing mandolins since we met 3 or 4 years ago, and, as we both admire the mid 80s mandolins by the great Stefan Sobell, it was a natural progression to creating something similar, in what is sometimes referred to as a "Celtic" mandolin, rather than a standard F style instrument.

Here are some short videos to show his new mandolin, which is very affordable. Details are available on his website. I hope its of interest, as it is a great instrument, to my mind.

http://www.taranguitars.co.uk/

----------

Barry Wilson, 

BBarton, 

bruce.b, 

John Goodin, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## BBarton

Nice playing, nice tunes, nice mandolin!!

----------

cayuga red, 

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

Cheers, I'm sure Rory will be pleased to hear that.

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## John Kelly

This is also posted over on the Builders and Repairs section by Rory, Kevin.  
What a great-sounding instrument and your playing and the instrument's response certainly do justice to each other.  Loved your Somme rendition particularly!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

Thanks John, yes, Rory himself has got a thread going, so I thought it might be of interest here. It's a fine instrument, and as with all prototypes, a few wee tweaks here and there yet to do, but the final version will be superb, and develop over time as my Sobell has done over 32 years! Trust this finds you well and busy? Best wishes, Kevin

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

I should point out that my involvement in this is simply based on my huge admiration for a remarkably talented Scottish luthier, who I am thoroughly delighted to assist in any way possible.

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## Mike Anderson

Yes, lovely-sounding instrument played by a man who knows how to make it sing as well as it can!

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I must say it does sound great. 

Good interview too, Kevin. Some very pertinent questions and observations clearly articulated. 

Looking forward to trying one.  Great stuff!

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

Better still, Dagger, sell a few auld yows and order one! Sorely tempted myself! When I retire perhaps!!!

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## Taran Guitars

Many thanks to Kevin for all of his help with this new project and his fantastic playing! Thank you all for your kind words. 

I've had a few emails regarding cost and build time on the Springwell Mandolin. Thought I'd put a wee bit of information up for those who are interested.

I will be making 5 a year as my guitar orders won't allow more sadly. This years will be ready in 4/6months and have a base price of £1399. If you would like more information on the options available please email me on rorydowling@taranguitars.co.uk for a price list.

Many thanks again.

All the very best,

Rory

www.taranguitars.co.uk
www.thewoodshop.scot

----------

BBarton

----------


## kmmando

Here you go John Kelly, the full but short clip, which I hadn't used.
Hope it appeals!

slainte  Kevin

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## John Kelly

That has real lift and drive, Kevin.  You're still the man to try to match! 
Thanks for posting.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## dulcillini

Very close to putting in an order.  Going to sleep on it tonight.  I love that open, unique sound for the jigs and reels.  I have a fantastic mandolin now, but this style that Mr. Dowling is working on, really fits that music genre.  Several Celtic style players here in the US like the Gibson A4 style and they do sound terrific, but I think I like this "Springwell" a bit more.  Very unique.  Decisions, Decisions.  For a flat top mandolin, it really sings out.  Very impressive.

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

It is an arched top instrument, carved, not flat, which is why it sounds so different, Dulcillini. If I were you I'd grab one fast - its awesome!

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## dulcillini

Thanks for the correction, Kevin.  I guess that I did not look at the video close enough.  I was caught up in the sound of the thing !!  Placing an order later today.  Enjoyed your video and comments.  I was comparing (as best that one can using on-line video) the Gibson A-4 style (there are a few great builders that mimic that style) and the "Springwell" by Rory Dowling.  I keep going back to the Dowling ! I think what will close the deal for me is that it is built in Scotland for that style of music.  I have a fantastic mandolin now (Collings MF5) but this would be a nice addition.  Now I have to figure out what (among my other instruments) that I need to sell to make room for this Scottish lad !

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## kmmando

Hi Michael,

here's a wee demo of the Sobell that Rory has paid homage to when creating this, his first mandolin.

It is a distinctive sound, different from A4s or Collings, which can all be wonderful, of course.

I think you would enjoy playing this for many years, as I do my old Sobell.

The sound will mature, as well, as they do.

regards, Kevin

----------

Taran Guitars

----------


## dulcillini

Just ordered mine this morning.  Looking forward to it.

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## Boatswain

Brilliant; if I had the extra money I would order one right away! Left the Navy recently so money is tight.
I will definitely place an order once I graduate from college and have a job!

----------

kmmando, 

Taran Guitars

----------


## Taran Guitars

Hi All,

Just a wee update on this years Springwells...

I've had an amazing amount of interest in the mandolin and I'm pleased/afraid that this years places are all sold out. I am taking orders for next years places now for those who are interested.

Many thanks to everyone who has been in touch. I hope to do a wee build thread of the next ones....

All the very best,


Rory


Taran Guitars

www.taranguitars.co.uk
www.thewoodshop.scot

----------

Dagger Gordon, 

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Here's a short account on the genesis of the new mandolin.

http://www.kevinmacleod.co.uk/taran-...gwell-mandolin

----------


## kmmando

I met luthier Rory Dowling at a music session in The Reverie in Edinburgh sometime around 2010. That evening, he was passing a guitar over in the pub to the talented Scottish guitarist Matheu Watson. It was a very beautiful looking instrument, gleaming white spruce and gorgeous curves, so I went and introduced myself to these guys to find out more about the guitar. I was suitably amazed to discover that one of these fellows was the actual maker of that stunning instrument, as there are not many luthiers in Scotland at all. We quickly struck up a friendship, and when Rory learnt of my small collection of instruments, including a Stefan Sobell mandolin and octave mandolin, I invited him round to take a look at them, as he was very interested in the Sobell style of instrument making, and had received a lot of support and encouragement from the man himself. We had a fascinating evening going over all my bouzoukis, resonators, mandolins and oddities like a 19th Century small Portuguese guitarra. It was clear to me that Rory really knew his stuff, and I learnt a lot of new details about my instruments that evening. Clearly, Rory was going places, and his move to a spectacular custom designed workshop in the East Neuk of Fife was a major statement of further developments.

Rory was particularily impressed with my small bodied 1983 four course Sobell mandolin, built in European spruce, Indian rosewood and a mahogany neck. At that stage he was making a lot of guitars, but in our many conversations, he was obviously keen to make a range of other instruments, and a fine Irish style bouzouki was completed, which eventually went to Matheu Watson about 4 years ago. I believe he made a couple of other ones too at that time. So he seemed keen to add to the guitar range, and to an extent return to instrument types that he had started on before his guitars took off. As things transpired, I left my Sobell mandolin with him in the Comie Law farm workshop last year for the fitting of a K&K pickup system, and I told him to keep it until he had got all the subtleties and details he might want from it. Later, Rory began his first mandolin prototype based on my mandolin, which gradually surfaced in 2014.

So, I was very excited to get a message early in 2015 to say the prototype was virtually complete, and could I try it out? The new instrument was very beautiful to look at, the wood being very fine, and the attention to detail and finish being very sharp, accurate and attractive. It, too, was of the same wood combination, but was also clearly a Taran instrument, which I liked a lot. It is not a Sobell copy, more of a homage to that approach. I was extremely taken with the powerful, balanced bell like sound, and ease of playability. We also discussed a few tiny tweaks, which should add to its cailbre. Rory and I created some short videos to demonstrate the instrument, and I took the opportunity to do a short, spontaneous interview Rory about the mandolin project. In conversation, I asked if he had a name for the range, and we decided then and there to christen it the "Springwell" mandolin after the title of my first solo mandolin album, which is named for my family crofthouse in Polbain in the far NW Highlands of Scotland in Coigach. Rory's other instruments have names from parts of The Island of Harris in the Outer Hebrides, where Rory too has Highland connections, so it seemed doubly appropriate.  I am very flattered that Rory chose to do this.

To date, the response to Rory's new mandolin has been wonderful, with, I gather, a series of orders coming in, and I look forward to seeing the first batch of 5 mandolins appear. It would be good to do a comparison of the various wood types Rory is proposing to utilise, including Scottish scamore. I am certain that the new "Springwell" will give the new owners many years worth of fine music and pleasure in the way that my 32 year old Sobell has done. There is also a Taran tenor guitar and a guitar-bouzouki in progress, so I hope we can do a similar exercise to let the world see how very fine the workmanship of Rory Dowling is.

You can catch up with Rory at his website http://www.taranguitars.co.uk/

©2015 Kevin Macleod | Website by Shed

----------

Werner Jaekel

----------


## kmmando

Fascinating interview with Rory Dowling of Taran Guitars.

http://acousticsoundboard.co.uk/thre...-taran-guitars

----------


## kmmando

There is a completely new, whizzy website for my friends at Taran Guitars here in Scotland, with a section for mandolins and bouzoukis as well as the guitar range. Might be of interest?

http://www.taranguitars.co.uk/

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## liestman

Any comments on how the 2015 batch came out? (I am on the 2016 list - can't wait!)

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

https://www.facebook.com/taran.guita...1144303&type=3

----------

liestman

----------


## Werner Jaekel

Hello, how about delivery to Germany ? Payment etc

Are there any in stock ? How long would I have to wait ?

----------


## kmmando

Best email Rory Dowling directly through his website Werner, I don't have those answers myself. I am merely a fascinated bystander to this fine luthier.

----------

Werner Jaekel

----------


## Werner Jaekel

Done. Thank you.

----------


## Werner Jaekel

How does the Springwell compare to the Collings MT O soundwise ?

----------


## kmmando

I can't answer that Werner, as I haven't played that Collings ..... we do hope to do some videos of the "Springwell" mandos at some stage soon, so you'll hear them clearly then.

----------


## kmmando

Well here's one, and there are a few more on youtube. to my ear they sound quite like good vintage Gibsons.

The Taran is much more like a Sobell mandolin, not maple bodied, rosewood and other woods with sycamore.
There is a full explanation on the Taran website ..... hope that helps a little, but Rory is the man to ask, which I think you have done.

----------


## Werner Jaekel

Yes, I was browsing and searching for hours when Rory did not respond to my query as soon as I was hoping he would. Alot of correspondation with Trevor (poor man) and nearly ordered a Collings when at that moment Rory mailed I could have one. Something I did not reckon with any more. But the unexpected happened and so now  it is in the making and ordered.  End of May, he said. 
Excited and nervous to get my hands on it. But if I should ever make alot of money  :Smile:  with my paintings a nice Collings will follow.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Yes, I was browsing and searching for hours when Rory did not respond to my query as soon as I was hoping he would. Alot of correspondation with Trevor (poor man) and nearly ordered a Collings when at that moment Rory mailed I could have one. Something I did not reckon with any more. But the unexpected happened and so now  it is in the making and ordered.  End of May, he said. 
> Excited and nervous to get my hands on it. But if I should ever make alot of money  with my paintings a nice Collings will follow.


I'm sure you will love the Springwell! I hope to visit Rory this summer sometime and see what he's up to.
As you are aware, the Springwell is originally modeled on Kevin's Sobell (not that it would be exactly the same as I'm sure Rory will have put his own ideas into it). 
In my own case I have a Sobell (a 10 string mandolin) and a Collings MT, but with f holes. I've never actually played - indeed never seen - an oval Collings so I refrained from commenting earlier on. I have to say thgough that I have been very, very happy with both of my mandolins and part of this is because they are different from each other, which I think is a good thing

----------


## liestman

Werner, what kind of wood are you getting? It must be that someone who ordered one last year had to drop off the list. Sad for them, great for you!

----------


## Werner Jaekel

[QUOTE=Dagger Gordon;1490732
In my own case I have a Sobell (a 10 string mandolin) and a Collings MT, but with f holes.[/QUOTE]

It was this comment made me interested in the MT. Trevor has one in stock. 

The kind of mandolin I would be very interested in is one with the sweetest voice, great sustain, moody  with bark and bite and dogs' growl. Is there someting like this ?

 I thought an oval hole would come nearer. 

For a long time I like and play celtic,not an expert like you folks but a keen player. Whenever I am not busy with timeconsuming painting. But I am not sure what exactly makes this kind of mandolin so special for celtic ? I suppose if I were born and reared in a celtic invironment I would know and not ask such a question. Bear with me.

Liestman  So far he only mentioned scottish sycamore.  A bit difficult to get information as he must be very busy with his craft and arts. Little time for chatting. It's ok.  Why did he drop off the list? Do you know ?

https://vimeo.com/79402187 interesting

----------


## Michael Wolf

Hey Werner,

were do you live in Germany? It would be great to have the opportunity to try a Springwell. If you like, we could meet some day. Maybe it would also be of some interest for you to hear the mandolin being played in front of you. :Smile: 
I play irish tunes and could also bring my Snakehead for comparison.

----------


## liestman

Werner - I don't know for a fact that anyone dropped off the list. I just know the 2015 list of 5 mandolins are either still waiting or just got their instruments and the 2016 list of 5 mandolins are promised for this coming winter (mine is sycamore and is in the 2016 list - he also offers rosewood and perhaps other woods). So my only guess is that someone on the 2015 list dropped off (lack of money maybe?) and you are getting that one. Just a guess as to what happened. But lucky you! I will have waited for a year and a half for mine. From what I have seen, they are worth the wait.

----------

Werner Jaekel

----------


## Dagger Gordon

[QUOTE=Werner Jaekel;1490795]It was this comment made me interested in the MT. Trevor has one in stock. 

The kind of mandolin I would be very interested in is one with the sweetest voice, great sustain, moody  with bark and bite and dogs' growl. Is there someting like this ?

 I thought an oval hole would come nearer. /QUOTE]

Judge for yourself. Here I am playing my MT.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=co4tfu3PLV4

----------

Dave Hanson, 

Werner Jaekel

----------


## Werner Jaekel

..

----------


## Werner Jaekel

> Hey Werner,
> 
> were do you live in Germany? It would be great to have the opportunity to try a Springwell. If you like, we could meet some day. Maybe it would also be of some interest for you to hear the mandolin being played in front of you.
> I play irish tunes and could also bring my Snakehead for comparison.


As it is my days are packed with activities from 5am to 10 pm. What I can offer is a meeting when I visit family near Kassel , 20 min by car.

I owe Rory for thinking of me when he had a spare on his bench. So I bring the Springwell, probably within next 2 or 3 months.

I am interested in Fado and a Coimbra or Lisboa. Unfortunately I could not grab one while visiting Portugal last time.. Playing Choro on mandolin is new to me. There is also an Indian playing Raga on mandolin. 

Very interesting instrument. That is the kind I am looking for, besides all others . It is also large bodied, maybe the Springwell can do it. 

https://youtu.be/a_dMJx41Snk

----------


## derbex

> Very interesting instrument. That is the kind I am looking for, besides all others . It is also large bodied, maybe the Springwell can do it.


Difficult to tell if that's a large bodied mandolin or a small bodied mandola.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I hope to soon collect the Springwell I ordered last year and will of course post up a report once I have it.

----------


## Michael Wolf

> As it is my days are packed with activities from 5am to 10 pm. What I can offer is a meeting when I visit family near Kassel , 20 min by car.
> 
> I owe Rory for thinking of me when he had a spare on his bench. So I bring the Springwell, probably within next 2 or 3 months.
> 
> I am interested in Fado and a Coimbra or Lisboa. Unfortunately I could not grab one while visiting Portugal last time.. Playing Choro on mandolin is new to me. There is also an Indian playing Raga on mandolin. 
> 
> Very interesting instrument. That is the kind I am looking for, besides all others . It is also large bodied, maybe the Springwell can do it. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/a_dMJx41Snk


This would be great Werner, if we could meet in Kassel. So we could compare the Springwell to my other mandolins, too, if you like. We also have a Irish Session in Kassel, if you´re interested.
To the Indian mandolin Player: A few years ago I saw Sugato Bhaduri playing here in Kassel and I had the chance to talk to him after the concert. What he´s playing is a Mandola and his Tuning is ADAD. He mentioned that it´s much easier to perform the Glissandi, that are necessary in indian music, on a longer scale than on a mandolin scale and that this was an important reason for him to choose the mandola.

----------

Werner Jaekel

----------


## Werner Jaekel

@ Michael Wolf

"Dear Werner,

Hope that this finds you well. Sorry for my delayed reply.
After a lot of thought about the Sycamore Springwell that I offered you I have come to a decision about the best course of action.
I felt that it was important to ask one of the clients in the next batch if they would like this mandolin as they have been waiting a year since their order was placed. They ordered a Sycamore Springwell in the beginning and would like to take this one. Sorry for any unset on this matter.
I would like to ask if you would be interested taking the place for the next batch which will be starting in August 2016? This would mean that you could tailor the order to your own specifications.
I have attached this years price list for your interest.

Apologises again for the change of tack. I really do want to do the best but all of my clients and this in my mind is the correct thing to do." Quote Rory Dowling email today


After offering it to me ( why?, if he had a waiting list ?), agreeing on price and delivery, sending photos of the instrument and giving a time of arrival. An offer, an agreement on price and delivery and a gentlemans' word is morally and legally binding.

For me this matter is done with and finished. Over and forgotten. Who knows what it is good for.

Sorry Michael Wolf. But we still can meet some day. I am interested in Choro and Fado.

Do you know what kind of mandola Sugato Bhaduri is playing ? Is it made in India ?


[B]*PS  Rory Dowling explained and apologized. Fairness is something essential, so I accept. I was upset, but not any more.   I don't mind and turn to new chances.
Good luck to him. He should get his business straightened out.*  :Smile:

----------


## Taran Guitars

Hi All,

I would like to explain a little about this situation. 
Apologises again to Werner.

This is not an excuse for my actions however it may go some way to help explain things. We (my wife and I) are currently buying our first house, it has been a massively stressful experience as I’m sure you will understand.

As you many know I built a mandolin last year and it was received very well which I was very pleased about naturally. I have had a lot of orders from various parties for them and the orders for this year is now full. Most were ordered last year.

I had a mandolin that became available for various reasons.

I offered the mandolin to Werner however I completely forgot that I had another client who had ordered a Sycamore Springwell last year. This, because of the pressure at home that I’m under. 

Last night I realised my mistake and because I really would not like to unset anyone ever, I offered the mandolin to this client who has been waiting over a year and asked Werner if he might like to wait a couple of extra months.

Now all of this is completely my fault, I am entirely to blame for such blunders in business and it is certainly not the way that I intended at all. 

My up most apologises to Werner and I hope that we can put the this behind us


I hope that this help in understanding of the situation.


Kindest regards,



Rory

----------

kmmando, 

mandrian, 

Werner Jaekel

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I'm not sure that it is ever good practise to publish private correspondence (whether email or in any form) on a public forum such as this.

----------

John Kelly, 

kmmando, 

zoukboy

----------


## Werner Jaekel

> I'm not sure that it is ever good practise to publish private correspondence (whether email or in any form) on a public forum such as this.


Right you are. I had an appointment with Michael Wolf to let him try the Springwell. And receiving that message I was furious after all that expectation and virtuel playing of the Springwell.  I was compiling tunes and practised alot for this instrument. Anyone who would not be disappointed ?

Now that is over and settled . Also for a Springwell.

I accept his apologies and wish him good luck and all the best.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Michael Wolf

> @ Michael Wolf
> 
> Sorry Michael Wolf. But we still can meet some day. I am interested in Choro and Fado.
> 
> Do you know what kind of mandola Sugato Bhaduri is playing ? Is it made in India ?


No Problem, we can meet some day anyway. If you are near Kassel, you could drop me a line.
I don´t know what kind of mandola Sugato Bhaduri is playing. I didn´t ask, but my impression was that it is nothing really special or high end. It´s a quite normal flattop mandola.

----------

Werner Jaekel

----------


## kmmando

Just a wee nudge of the thread back on track hopefully ...

----------

John Kelly, 

liestman, 

Taran Guitars, 

Werner Jaekel

----------


## dulcillini

My new Taran "Springwell" mandolin (#4) arrived today.  Awesome instrument.  Everything said above is absolutely true.  Have hardly put it down all day.  The strings are settling in nicely.  Will post some pictures later this week.  Many thinks to Rory for the high quality work he did, and continues to do, in the acoustic instrument world.

Just a few general comments from my experience so far:  
1.  The shipping connections between Scotland and Midwest USA are quite fast. The instrument arrived in two days.  Amazing.
2.  The first thing I noticed was that the instrument was well balanced, weight wise, so that it was easy to hold and fret.  I ordered the strap button, but probably don't need it because the instrument sits nicely in my lap.
3.  The narrower and longer headstock is lovely AND it is lighter than both my Collings mandolin's headstock.  It is very easy to keep upright even without a strap.
4.  The fit and finish are superb, simple, and very understated.  I selected the lighter, Scottish sycamore for back and sides.  I also had D'Addarrio EFW74 flat-wound strings put on.  Very little string squeak and a very long sustain.  I would imagine that Elixir or J74 would be just fine as well. 
5.  Rory bound the top and back with a darker wood that is lovely.  It accents the instrument without being too overpowering.  I look forward to the sycamore ageing into a nice mellow color over time.
6.  The tuners are Waverly and very stable.  It has remained in tune after only one tuning since I opened the box several hours ago.
7.  I have not tested the K&K pick-up yet, but I will test it later this month in church, using my LR Baggs pre-amp.  Will report on that later.  I expect that it will be fine.
8.  Very smooth business transaction from start to finish.  The currency conversion charges that the banks add are ridiculous, but nothing can be done about that.  The payment process was very quick.
9.  The black Hiscox case is very nice.  I ordered it because of its stability.  The case price was also lower than here in the USA.  There is plenty of room in the case for the mandolin and other accessories.

For now, that about covers it.  It is a real honor to own this instrument.  More later.

Mike

----------

kmmando

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Excellent. Nice to hear that EVERYTHING seems to have gone so well.  
I'm pleased that shipping and general dealing from Scotland have been so easy.

Congratulations Rory. I hope to come visit sometime.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Shelagh Moore

> My new Taran "Springwell" mandolin (#4) arrived today. Awesome instrument. Everything said above is absolutely true. Have hardly put it down all day. The strings are settling in nicely. Will post some pictures later this week. Many thinks to Rory for the high quality work he did, and continues to do, in the acoustic instrument world.
> 
> Just a few general comments from my experience so far:
> 1. The shipping connections between Scotland and Midwest USA are quite fast. The instrument arrived in two days. Amazing.
> 2. The first thing I noticed was that the instrument was well balanced, weight wise, so that it was easy to hold and fret. I ordered the strap button, but probably don't need it because the instrument sits nicely in my lap.
> 3. The narrower and longer headstock is lovely AND it is lighter than both my Collings mandolin's headstock. It is very easy to keep upright even without a strap.
> 4. The fit and finish are superb, simple, and very understated. I selected the lighter, Scottish sycamore for back and sides. I also had D'Addarrio EFW74 flat-wound strings put on. Very little string squeak and a very long sustain. I would imagine that Elixir or J74 would be just fine as well.
> 5. Rory bound the top and back with a darker wood that is lovely. It accents the instrument without being too overpowering. I look forward to the sycamore ageing into a nice mellow color over time.
> 6. The tuners are Waverly and very stable. It has remained in tune after only one tuning since I opened the box several hours ago.
> ...


I collected mine from Rory in person a couple of weeks ago and can only echo what Mike has written. It is an excellent instrument in every way.

Mine is an Indian rosewood version with rosewood and single pinstripe bindings front and back and also round the soundhole. It also has the Waverleys and a K&K mandolin twin internally installed. The tone is superb and well balanced across the strings (I have changed the A course to .016 instead of .015 out of personal preference). I'm also usually a flatwound user but I like the sound of the PB's on the Springwell and will probably stick with those for the time being. I'll be mainly using mine for Irish/Scottish music and it complements the other mandolins I have very well. When I get an opportunity I'll post up some pictures and perhaps a sound file.

Many thanks for a great instrument Rory!

Richard

----------

Dagger Gordon, 

kmmando

----------


## liestman

Mine arrived in Texas yesterday and it seems that Mike and I got the exact same instrument right down to the tuners and pickup, only that I had Rory put on whatever strings he chose. Love it in every way and it is exactly the sound I told Rory I was after! Great clarity and clean sound, compared to a 20s Gibson oval for example. The treble notes really pop and it should do well in a noisy session. Impeccable workmanship. Makes a great pair with my 77 Sobell - similar looking in some aspects, very different sounding and both are outstanding. Well done Rory! And thanks to Kevin for turning me on to this fine builder!

----------

Dagger Gordon, 

kmmando

----------


## timcasey55

Hello all!

I received my Springwell in beautiful cocobolo and spruce here in Cork Ireland yesterday. Amazing!! Hers some pics

- - - Updated - - -

https://youtu.be/3gaRjRmSv2M

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Shelagh Moore

----------


## derbex

Great sound, especially at the lower end.

----------


## dulcillini

Day 2: Springwell #4  

1.  I noticed quite a difference in sound.  It has matured significantly since yesterday.  The strings, glue joints, etc. are likely starting to settle in and there is quite a noticeable change in sustain and depth of sound.,
2.  Hammer-ons and pull offs are a breeze and seem to almost happen automatically
3.  Getting finer by the hour, Rory !!

----------


## kmmando

Being up at 30,000 feet in an aeroplane hold probably doesn't help either, and now gently acclimatising to the USA! It's a long way from the East Neuk of Fife! It's a wonderful mandolin, I really enjoyed playing it briefly last week!

----------


## liestman

What I find amazing is that we have now heard from 4 of the 5 owners of this batch of mandolins and we know who got the prototype. What an amazingly connected and small world we now live in!

----------


## kmmando

The prototype is still with Rory, actually. It is an important development piece for him, and rightly it should remain in his possession, I feel.

----------

liestman

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hello all!
> 
> I received my Springwell in beautiful cocobolo and spruce here in Cork Ireland yesterday. Amazing!! Hers some pics
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://youtu.be/3gaRjRmSv2M


Great stuff Tim, lovely playing and lovely mandolin - sounds the business that does!

----------

timcasey55

----------


## kmmando

Any more feedback from the new owners?

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Enjoying my Springwell very much! I'll try and post up some photos and a sound clip soon... I think the tone of mine (Indian rosewood) might be subtly different to timcasey55's.

1, 2, 3, 4...

----------


## liestman

I am still loving my Scottish Sycamore and spruce Springwell. I think because of the woods, it is a bit toward my old Gibson oval compared to what a rosewood one would sound like (based on my rosewood Sobell) but it is more clear and open sounding than the Gibson for sure. It's wonderful and is now my main mandolin and is breaking in nicely!

----------


## dulcillini

Springwell mandolin update:  This instrument is sounding better every day.  I am glad I had the EFW74 Flatwound strings put on.  Very crisp, clean sound with long sustain.  I did change my pick to a lighter, more flexible V-Pick (0.9 mm) with these strings.  Working on memorizing the tunes for O'Flaherty Irish Festival in Texas next month. I tested the internal pick-up and it works very well.  I need to get more practice in to live up to this fine instrument !!

----------

